# Suggestions of questions to ask my doc



## Christi (Oct 12, 2011)

Quick overview - a few weeks ago I was sent in for a sonogram for a nodule in my neck. They did a thyroid scan and stated that I had a 5mmx8mm nodule on my right thyroid lI've. It was hypoechoic, had some calcification, overall thyroid was inhomogeneous. My blood work was TPO AB <10 lutes <35, Thyroglobin Antibody <20 <40, T4 Free 1.18 (.80-1.8) and TSH 1.33 (.34-4.82).

Surgery to remove right lobe on October 27th. Frozen section - benign.

Doctor told me he would call me with results of final report. Scheduled post op for tomorrow (November 4). I called yesterday to see if the final had come in yet and the nurse stated only a frozen section was done, I am diagnosed with chronic thyroidistis and lobe was benign. She acted like I was an idiot to think my lone had been sent for further testing and insisted the doctor would discuss my results in detail at my appointment. Frankly, it is a long drive, he runs an hour behind and though I don't mind going in....I don't want to come in tomorrow, only to be called a few days later asking me to come in again because the 2nd test of my lobe showed something different.....

So...
Anybody have any suggestions of specific things I should ask tomorrow? He really treated me like I was an idiot. I must say....that I was in a car accident in April that hurt my neck severly....after my surgery I was in A LOT of pain. I think the ENT was under the impression I was blaming him for my neck hurting because he said, "Your neck is scrawny....I didn't have to position you awkwardly in order to get to your thyroid. There is no reason you should be in that much pain.". That wasn't my point....I wasn't blaming him.....I was stating a fact.

Anyway.... Help? ;0)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I'm not well-versed on any of the surgery aspects, but I do know I've seen it mentioned that trauma to the neck can damage the thyroid (amongst other things).

Someone will be along soon that can be of more help, I'm sure. In the meantime, welcome to the boards!! Hope you are feeling better shortly.


----------



## Christi (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you! The final histopathological diagnosis was of Hashimoto's thyroiditis with Hurthle cell adenoma. He wants to wait a month to do a thyroid panel to see if my left lobe will try & maintain what my right, diseased lobe previously handicapped. I had a one week post op today. Honestly....I seem to have times of hypo & times of hyper and it changes day to day...he seems to believe (my ENT) that given some time....my body may regulate itself.

I have not heard of that in my limited research...most Hashi patients seem to walk out with that diagnosis & a script for hormones...but I figured...what can it hurt? He said if I dip into a zone that doesn't get relieved within a few days....to call his office and he would do a panel earlier.


----------

